
So I lost my NAS password - FiloSottile
https://blog.filippo.io/so-i-lost-the-password-of-my-nas/
======
Piskvorrr
In the past, I went the way of 3rd Immutable Law Of Security: unscrew a few
bits, take out a disk, connect it to a computer, assemble into a single-disk
RAID1 array (there were two disks in the NAS, changing one was enough), mount
the ext2 fs, mess with anything.

Less fun, but also significantly less terrifying (you forgot WHAT?!?). If the
NAS on question were using some proprietary FS, this wouldn't work, of course.

